# Review: Bianchi's "Remedy"



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Bianchi's Model 57 "Remedy" Holster*; Size 01 for S&W J-Frame Snubbie; Right-Hand, Black; $43.99 plus shipping from Midway.

About 10 years ago, a widowed friend asked me to sell-off her husband's gun collection for the best prices I could get. I inventoried the lot, made approximate appraisals, and asked several gun-auction houses to appraise the guns from my list. The lot went to the house which offered the highest expected return, and the final monetary result was nicely beyond all of our expectations.
In payment for my efforts, the grateful widow offered me my choice from all of the pistols that her husband had collected. I chose his S&W Airweight Bodyguard revolver in .38 Special, for possible use by my wife, Jean, who had just gotten her own concealed-carry permit and was looking for the right carry gun.

Jean found this snubbie revolver uncomfortable to shoot, and instead chose a tiny .380 ACP semi-auto, with which she is both competent and comfortable. The revolver went into our gun safe, waiting for us to find a use for it.
Recently, I decided that I would like a small, reasonably-powerful, backup pistol for occasions when my Colt's Pocket Hammerless might be out of service for one reason or another. The S&W snubbie came out of the safe to fill that need.

All of the holsters we had for it were clip-on, inside-the-pants (IWB) designs, since that is the holster style which suits Jean best. On the other hand, I prefer outside-the-pants (OWB) rigs. Therefore, I needed to buy a holster, since arthritis has terminated my ability to do leather work.
Since the entire project was experimental, I didn't want to spend a lot to have something custom-made. I did a web search, and noted that Bianchi sold an inexpensive, ready-made holster that might do the job. Midway had them in stock. so I bought one.

Bianchi's "Remedy" holster is an unlined, two-layer, pancake-style rig. It is built so that the layer closest to the body is relatively flat, while the outside layer is the molded shape that cradles the pistol. This pulls the pistol as close as possible to my body.
Further, this construction technique results in a holster that is very comfortable to wear for extended periods, for instance all day long. It is also a smooth shape that is easy to conceal under a minimal covering garment.
While the pancake style helps make this holster flat, smooth, and concealable, also its two flat, properly spaced belt slots keep the holster firmly in place on my thick carry belt.

Bianchi's "Remedy" is very low-cut, making presentations easy and smooth - after a little practice. Its leather is carefully shaped so that there is both full retention and absolutely no interference with any part of my hand, as I reach for the gun.
Although there isn't a lot of holster above the S&W's cylinder, the pistol's trigger guard is fully covered and inaccessible. The holster holds the gun snugly, and firmly as well.
Reholstering is easily done one-handed, although the movement is not straightforward, due to the holster's low cut. It takes some practice.

The holster's price was kept low, at least in part, by using comparatively thin leather and very simple finishing techniques. Nevertheless, the holster is closely sewn and very well wet-molded, which keeps its fit to the gun tight.
However, Bianchi's use of comparatively thin leather means that eventually this rig will soften, and it will loosen around the pistol. Retention will suffer.
This can be remedied without a lot of difficulty, even by the retail end-user, but doing so requires some knowledge of leather-working techniques, or some expert advice.
Considering this holster's price-point, I don't hold this potential problem against the design or its execution. Life is full of compromises.

This particular version of Bianchi's "Remedy" holster is completely satisfactory in all respects, based upon its price. I recommend it to you.
I have no experience with this holster as made to fit any other pistol, but I suspect that whichever version is chosen, the buyer's satisfaction will equal my own.

Link to Photo: http://www.midwayusa.com/product/1336633045/bianchi-57-remedy-outside-the-waistband-holster-right-hand-s-and-w-j-frame-leather?cm_vc=ProductFinding


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the review Steve. I have had my Bianchi # 57 for 5 or 6 months now. Mine fits my G19 just as you would expect a quality holster to fit. It holds the gun firmly and if I invert the holster and give it a vigorous shake, the gun will slowly exit the holster. The cant looks to be 15 to 20 degrees forward and is easy to draw and reholster. As you stated in your post, it tucks the gun in tight and is relatively easy to carry concealed with this holster. Mine retailed at about $35 and I think that it was a bargain.

GW


----------

